# My new Spicewine is finally home!!



## Diva Q (Aug 28, 2007)

She is beautiful. 

LOOk at that beautiful coloring !

What a sight. 

****COngratulations***

I wish you all the very best with her. 

Wow.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome ZBQ!!!  That's pretty inpressive that all 4 thermometers are basically the same temp!!  Nice Smoker!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 28, 2007)

That is one beautiful pit Z.  You look like a proud papa!  Can't wait to see her in person, Nelsonville perhaps?

Thanks for sharing the road trip pictures as well.  Looks like you had a great BBQ adventure!

Will you be coming down to the Jim Dandy comp in Sharonville on September 15-16?  Hope to see you there.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Primo Pit Bro.
Nice pics too


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 28, 2007)

Neil,

Have a great vacation in Disneyworld.  Jim Dandy's is a new contest using the Saturday/Sunday format.  So if you've recovered from your vacation, stop down and spend some time with us.  It's a small contest this year, only 18 teams max but it is KCBS sanctioned and a designated state championship, plus it's run by a BBQ restaurant in their parking lot so plenty of access to BBQ and beverages while waiting for the Q to come off the pit.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 28, 2007)

Mike Hedrick said:
			
		

> *Primo* Pit Bro.
> Nice pics too



No it's not, it's a Spicewine!   [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 28, 2007)

Rolling Smoke said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":4ol9y3y7]Jim Dandy's is a new contest using the Saturday/Sunday format.  So if you've recovered from your vacation, stop down and spend some time with us.  It's a small contest this year, only 18 teams max but it is KCBS sanctioned and a designated state championship, plus it's run by a BBQ restaurant in their parking lot so plenty of access to BBQ and beverages while waiting for the Q to come off the pit.



Tina and I stopped at JD's on the way back from Newport Saturday and had lunch. As luck would have it, both Jim and his partner Dave were there and they're both pumped about all of us coming to cook their comp. It should be a real good time.[/quote:4ol9y3y7]

Jim, my timing is off a little, I just sent you a PM to ask if you'ld be competing!  Glad to see you'll be there.  Do you know if they maxed out at 18 teams.  I was #15 when I signed up.

Dallas


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 28, 2007)

I have pit envy.  SWEET looking pit there my brother.  Thanks for the pics.


----------



## Aaron1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice,very nice pit indeed.
Aaron


----------



## wittdog (Aug 28, 2007)

Awsome Pit Dude.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Aug 28, 2007)

Way too cool!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Aug 28, 2007)

Jim we'll be coming down on Saturday and staying at my father in law's less than 15 minutes away.

We're going to the Brad Paisley concert at Blossom on Friday night so we'll be pulling in right around the time they open the gates on Saturday (sometime around noon).


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 28, 2007)

Z that's an awesome rig! Congrats [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 28, 2007)

Nice piece there Neil.  Congrats!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 28, 2007)

What I would give for my wife not to kill me if I came home with one of those.  

Very nice.


----------



## Diva Q (Aug 29, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> What I would give for my wife not to kill me if I came home with one of those.
> 
> Very nice.



I was thinking the same last night. You know the Diva Q logo would look beautiful on that.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 29, 2007)

Fantastic looking pit Neil, welcome to the 'family'. That's a nice shade of red too! Sorry I missed ya if you came to town, had other family priorities to attend to. Have fun with her and have 'fun' cleaning her up too after a few cooks


----------



## Woodman1 (Aug 30, 2007)

That is GREAT Neil! Nice looking cooker. Hope to see her in person in the not too distant future!


----------

